# New Canine Circovirus



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Recently a new virus in Ohio has popped up (very near where we're from) that has had health officials puzzled for a few weeks. They believe the virus is the canine circovirus, a mutation of what has previously been found in pigs. The virus has symptoms including bloody diarrhea, vomiting, lethargy, and loss of appetite but can also include vasculitis, fluid in the lungs and rapid heart rate.

Many of the owners in Ohio said their dogs progressed from fine to terrible condition (even death) within a few hours. If symptoms are detected it's best to get them to the vet ASAP! I've been reading a lot about this and have seen many, many stories/comments about individuals who believe their dog had something similar earlier in the year or in a different area of the country so it likely isn't confined to only Ohio. I wanted to pass this info along so we can all be aware.

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2013/09/13/mysterious-illness-killing-ohio-dogs/


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow that sounds like what Humphrey had today, I got him to the vet as soon as I saw the bloody poos. We're in England!! I've just managed to get him to eat a little bit of chicken and rice and have some water but he's been asleep pretty much all day. Vet said it looked like some kind of infection and he was running a fever. Scary stuff but hopefully the medicine will do the trick.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was just about to respond to your post to get him to a vet ASAP. If he's being monitored and getting fluids in him then you're on the right track. Keep an eye on your little guy until he starts acting like himself again.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks KB87, there was no way I wouldn't have gone to the vet. I've never seen my little man like this, he went from having fun on our walk this morning like any other day to completely dead on his feet. Absolutely no energy even when the cat was jumping around in front of him. I knew it was serious then. Thankfully I've got a great vet, he saw him straight away. Just got to see how he gets through tonight and assess the situation then. It sounds so like this virus though, could it have travelled from America so quickly or is it just coincidence?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd imagine it's a coincidence, but from the reading I've done on this it does sound like there have been quite a few owners reporting the same symptoms without much explanation from their vet on it. They've been far outside of the Ohio area so it wouldn't surprise me if similar type things were in other countries too. I'm no expert on this sort of thing though.

If he doesn't seem to be drinking a ton try to give him some pedialyte diluted with water to help keep him hydrated. Even if he only drinks a little it will help keep him more hydrated than just water. I keep a bottle of it in our pantry just in case Haeden gets sick (vomiting or diarrhea)- he thinks it's a special treat so he actually drinks more of it than he would regular water. Keep us updated on how Humphrey is doing!


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Will do, thanks for the advice


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

How's Humphrey this morning nict9 ?


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

humphrey seems a bit more alert this morning, ate all his chicken and rice (Woo hoo) and drank a small bit of water. Still bloody poos but a bit more solid this morning. Just got to see how his water intake is today, if not good back to the vets this afternoon for an IV otherwise if im happy with how hes going it back tomorrow for a follow up. he did try and eat my slipper this morning which im taking as a positive . ill keep you posted


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh that is so scary! I'm already a nervous wreck about Olive getting sick with something. She's still a young puppy (9 weeks) and we plan on keeping her home until she's fully vaccinated, but that's scary to hear that there are other viruses I also need to be concerned about


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Update: well the medicine has certinely kicked in. Humphrey is back to his crazy wild self. We're back to the vet tomorrow for a check up but fingers crossed everything seems fine.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

The vet is very happy with humphs, slightly swollen glands but he said that's to be expected after an infection. Back on normal food to ight so ill just have to see how the poos go


----------

